# New Pics - March 7, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Mar07

The link for the video is http://www.rims.net/2006Mar07/HPIM1778.AVI

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, how adorable.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, the little mallard looks so much better. All of them are cute as pie. Wish I could take the finch for you - they are probably my favorites to raise. I just adore them.

Maggie


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

Terry,

They all look very happy! The mallard has definitely improved; you can see that he is absolutely loving life. Thank you so much for taking care of all of these animals - it's really a wonderful sight to behold.

Laura


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Reti, Maggie, and Laura! Yes, it's a joy to see these little ones recover and do well or just simply be able to grow up.

Terry


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Terry -- Thanks for sharing the pics and, more importantly, for caring for these wonderful youngsters. They are very lucky to be with you.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Georgous birds. Love the quackers they are soooo cute. I also love the Baby Pijjys.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is great to see them responding to your wonderful loving and supportive care.


----------

